# Is this Clado?



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

The first test tank I set up has been going great for ~3 months now, but I've just started to notice this algae growing on my wisteria. It is aggressive, the leaves it infests die off in about 1-2 weeks. I never really had algae problems in the past, other than the occasional BBA, but I can deal with that. The tank is medium light level, CO2, and EI dosing. If its Clado, it sounds like I'm in for a long fight =( Any tips? Did I ID this right?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It might be clado but I think it looks more like staghorn.

This is what clado looks like:


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, staghorn indeed! You can feel the difference, chlado feel dry like hair and staghorn is more smooth and branches and is usually more grey than green.

In my tank it usually pops up when I didn't cleaned my filter for quite some time. Whether it is due to a worse filtration/lots of organics or less flow (read: less CO2 locally) I'm not sure. Clean your filter, improve flow and check CO2 would be my advise!


----------



## Cneon (Sep 19, 2011)

+1 to reduced flow (and thus the lack of CO2) being the cause of staghorn. I have two canister filters in my 40g breeder. Yesterday, I noticed a big increase in algae after having it under control for 2 weeks. Frustrated, I cleaned one of my canisters and while checking to make sure it was working properly after setting it up, I noticed that my other canister wasn't moving water. I use a sponge over the intake for this one, and the sponge was completely compressed, blocking intake completely.

Long story short, for a couple of days, my water wasn't moving like it should have been, and I saw in big increase in algae.


After all my hard work of removing plants and dipping them in H2O2


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the insight guys. It was a CO2 and flow problem for sure. I've since made some changes to the return piping in the tank if the staghorn is going away. I did an experiment and turned the CO2 off for ~6 hours and the staghorn came back, fortunately it seems to die pretty quick once you get things dialed back in (~3 days in my case).


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Good to hear!


----------

